
Malcolm Gladwell: We Should All Be Disagreeable - raleighm
https://www.ozy.com/opinion/malcolm-gladwell-we-should-all-be-disagreeable/88278
======
grosjona
I don't think that being disagreeable necessarily helps. What society really
needs is for rich people to be better at filtering out opportunists from
people who actually care about their craft. Right now, most wealthy
individuals are grotesquely incapable at this - They conflate success with
skill but the majority of the time, they are completely unrelated (at least in
the current state of the economy).

If wealthy people were better at isolating these 2 concepts, then ironically,
the correlation between them would be stronger.

In a globalized economy where everyone works in huge groups, it's extremely
unjust to measure someone's individual skill based on the success of their
group - Yet it's what all rich people are doing all the time. They look for
previous experience at successful companies like Facebook, Google, Amazon...
Without considering the huge range of skills that those companies contain.

------
Quequau
OK.

Malcolm Gladwell is a shady propagandist who should not be trusted. Instead
people should go find actual experts in the whatever field Gladwell is
propagandising about and read their work directly.

